# OpiVy's photos!



## Opivy (Feb 2, 2010)

Alright, took some photos a little over a week ago - but couldn't get my flickr figured out. Now i see an upload photo option, so I'll put em' up!

My new bug table thinG!

hmm.. can't figure this out either... I'll leave it at this pic for now!

Actual mantis pictures to come later


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok... nice little bug nightstand!  

You'll use up your allotted memory space for pics posting them like that though. Try method #2 described here with your Flicker.


----------



## Opivy (Feb 12, 2010)

Ahhhh, I figured it out... Stoopid Flickr - If you're logged in you can't right click and get the photo properties. Had to log out and look at my own photos =\

Not an insanely huge picture of my new bug cabinet thing






Jamie, before she died...






one of my new guys from Grant






I really like this one.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice! Glad to see they're growing!


----------



## Opivy (Feb 12, 2010)

Yup =) Got one that's on L5 =0 pretty darn big!

Thanks again Grant

Hoping I get a few that aren't brown. One seems to be a slightly lighter shade, but i can't tell if I'm just imagining things.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, I really liked the room pic, Opivy, we can always get to see pix of mantids, though yrs look happy and full of attitude.

I see that you have one of them there B-52s that can be made to sound like an old tube amplifier. Is that the sound that you shoot for?

And a gorgeous pic of the woman that you have accused of "sometimes looking like a man." Gotta love her, though.

From the wig and ruffled shirt, I would guess that your bust is of Mozart. How wrong am I, and did you color his cravat red?  

I tried to imitate the PoV of yr camera when you took the shot and could only get my left arm into the corner with some discomfort. Did you toss in an extra arm, and leg, I guess, as an added point of interest?

Nice job!


----------



## -MK- (Feb 12, 2010)

Opivy, you've got the same easily-converted Walmart bug containers that I use.  For the price, they seem unbeatable.

Phil, do you play guitar? I thought that I was the only gear geek to look at the amp before anything else in the picture.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Feb 12, 2010)

-MK- said:


> Opivy, you've got the same easily-converted Walmart bug containers that I use.  For the price, they seem unbeatable.Phil, do you play guitar? I thought that I was the only gear geek to look at the amp before anything else in the picture.


Which ones are you talking about? The deli containers or the ones with the blue lids? I just might have to hop on over to Walmart...

Also I think that might be a bass amp. Could be wrong.


----------



## Matticus (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like a guitar half-stack to me. Usually bass cabs don't have an angle unless they're single-speaker.


----------



## Opivy (Feb 13, 2010)

haha, thanks guys!

The ones with the blue lids are from walmart, I copied someone else from a enclosure photo thread on here. Good deal, it's like 5 dollars for 3, and I bought a huge roll of screen from home depot.

About the amp, hehe - is there any subject you're not knowledgeable on Phil? Hit it on the head, - for the price and the sound I think it's the B52s the best way to go.

yep, it is Mozart - with a little heart pin cushion thing I balanced on him hehe. And the arm/leg? I'm just really flexible.

Oh - and I don't believe I ever said Patricia Arquette looks like a man - she's the bomb!


----------

